# does anyone actually OWN a new iMac g5?



## f_h_petrone (May 19, 2005)

I'm considering on buying one. Here in Argentina, though, it's difficult to get one right now. they told me they would be here by june. Now, can anyone give me ACTUAL, first hand references about the machine?
thank you all
i will be happy to inform this community as soon as i am the proud owner of a new iMac g5!


----------



## bg47 (May 19, 2005)

Yes I've had one about two months and it's a wonderful machine - fast, easy and a beautiful screen.


----------



## DCD (May 19, 2005)

I just got one last week, 2Ghz and 1Gb ram.  It's a great fast and excellent looking Mac, can't fault it in any way.  It handles everything I throw at it and then some so I really recommend it


----------



## JetwingX (May 20, 2005)

if you go up to a gig of ram, there won't be anything you won't be happy with


----------



## HomunQlus (May 20, 2005)

I can only agree to what has already been said. The iMac G5 (I have the 1.8 GHz version) is really an elegant machine. Looks extremely nice, has the best TFT Screen I have seen so far, and with 1 Gig of RAM it really handles everything you throw it. Try playing some demanding games on it, like UT2004 or Halo. The graphics are pretty impressive, too.


----------



## symphonix (May 20, 2005)

I have one of the first version of the iMac G5 (see signature), and I simply can't find fault with it. Its incredibly well engineered and a real pleasure to use. My sister has also bought a similar model, and is very pleased with it.

The screen is bright, crisp, wide and easy on the eyes. The design is smart and easy to live with. The noise level is very low, even by Mac standards. Performance is great, even in the more demanding applications. The slot-loading drive is a delight to use and doesn't require the user to even look at what they're loading.

The speakers are not very loud, though they're more than enough for playing games, chatting or listening to music when you're sitting at the computer, for anything more you'll want to hook up external speakers. With an optical and analog line out, as well as Airport Express as an option, this is no real limitation.

Overall, its an incredible machine. You really get the impression that Apple have thought of everything when they were putting this one together.


----------



## f_h_petrone (May 22, 2005)

i can honestly say that i can't wait for getting my machine!
even more after seeing that real-life photograph by DCD
thank nyou very much for your comments !!!


----------



## Trendkill (May 25, 2005)

yep, just bought mine last week.. its [beeeeeeep] brilliant  nothing more to say than that


----------



## Trendkill (May 25, 2005)

DCD said:
			
		

> I just got one last week, 2Ghz and 1Gb ram.  It's a great fast and excellent looking Mac, can't fault it in any way.  It handles everything I throw at it and then some so I really recommend it




are those Harman Kardon SoundSticks II worth the $$ at all? ive got the same pc you see


----------



## MACCAS (May 26, 2005)

hmm nice setup DCD is that an older imac next to it??? clear shell.

yes they are nice (the G5) if i was gonna own a g5 it would have to be a g5 tower 8gb dual display and anything else i could throw into it, dont get me wrong i love the imac but too many power supply probs. Hopefully they will have sorted out the newer imacs but alot are returned because of the power supply failures. Other than that i do not see any come into our shop for anything else. I dont think ive ever seen a g5 tower ever come back. Maybe i am lucky.


----------



## sari (May 26, 2005)

We've just bought our second for business use.  I'd certainly recommend them to anybody who was thinking of buying one.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (May 26, 2005)

MACCAS said:
			
		

> hmm nice setup DCD is that an older imac next to it??? clear shell.



it's an old style acrylic-casing Studio Display LCD


----------



## ziess (May 26, 2005)

I was just about to mention that. Also, what's the PDA-like thing to the right of the iMac?


----------



## DCD (May 27, 2005)

That's my old Cube with 15" Apple display.  Served me well for almost 5 years.  Still use it for the odd job. Those are the old HK speakers...still damn good (hope HK make a 5.1 system!)






PDA looking thing? You mean the cell phone?


----------



## fuzz (May 27, 2005)

i just got mine (actually the company's); it's a 1.8 G5 17"


----------



## f_h_petrone (May 28, 2005)

MACCAS said:
			
		

> dont get me wrong i love the imac but too many power supply probs. Hopefully they will have sorted out the newer imacs but alot are returned because of the power supply failures.




has anyone else encountered this problem with new iMacs?

what kind of problems are we talking about here?


----------



## JetwingX (May 28, 2005)

um...? power supply problems?


----------



## f_h_petrone (May 28, 2005)

i know.... hehehehe
i mean, a power supply has many ways of turning bad....
some of these ways may harm other important hardware....
i mean: does it burn out?
does it provide less or more volts than expected?
i don't know.... i'm just asking


----------



## Reality (May 29, 2005)

With in the next few weeks, I'm going to try and get me the new 2ghz iMac G5. I have a little question though. Before I drop all that money on getting this thing, how well would it be able to play some simple games? Games like: Battlefield 1942, Battlefield 2, flight sims, ect? I'm just curious on what this computer can do now with it's power.


----------



## Trendkill (May 29, 2005)

nope, no problems with my power supply.. its a load of crap a lot of guys have been trying to put onto the new imacs i think personally.


----------



## Krevinek (May 29, 2005)

A power supply doesn't have many ways of turning bad. In its basic form, it consists of two parts: a transformer and a rectifier. Transformers do wear out over time, but the build can be quite good. Hand-made transformers still last something like 5 years before you have major issues, and this was a hand-made Tesla Coil a couple electronics students made at my high school. The rectifier's job is to assist the conversion from AC to DC. 

With how well known the technology is, and the fact that we build em by hand in high schools (in the US), one would expect that you could build a pretty good one these days. However, some of the cheaper manufacturers don't properly make sure the bits are of good quality before making the power supply.


----------



## fryke (May 31, 2005)

Rather off-topic, sorry: I've let my PB's power brick fall down on the carpet floor once. Dead since. Glad they're not _that_ expensive anymore. Still: I didn't think they were _that_ sensible. Maybe it was caught in a bad angle or something. But I sure treat my new one better...


----------

